
How To Save Microsoft - charlesju
http://www.charlesju.com/2008/12/how-to-save-microsoft.html
======
kleneway
Hey man - thanks for taking the time to put this post together. I work for MS
and use the products on a daily basis, and while I don't completely agree with
all the conclusions, I appreciate the spirit of trying to provide suggestions
for improvements. One thing you may want to check out is the XNA studio
software (www.xna.com) that allows you to write your own games for the Xbox.
If you're a student you can get this for free via the DreamSpark program
(www.dreamspark.com). Feel free to shoot me a mail at kleneway@hotmail.com if
you want to chat about this.

